# Roadmaster Whatsit?!



## Red (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Red (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok, I know she's a Roadmaster but I have no idea what year. She's been repainted and I suspect that front sprocket may be a replacement, possibly from a men's Roadmaster. The serial number is M175415. Big help, I know! I wish I could simply look it up. 
Anyway, I'd like to know what's the oldest and newest she could be. There are two faint lines where the twin top bars join but no sign of a tank. This is how I got her. I think the rims are replacements and one pedal is for sure. The seat is a very heavy vinyl or rubber Mesinger. I'll post the label as It may help date her. 

Any ideas?!


----------



## XBPete (Feb 13, 2017)

No oldest or newest, the bike was made in 1962, only year from 1936 on classic Roadmasters that an M was used


----------



## Red (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you! Now I know. Two years younger than me!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 13, 2017)

Red said:


> Thank you! Now I know. Two years younger than me!



Gosh, I was in school that year.
I feel old, Red.


----------



## Red (Feb 23, 2017)

Ok, so, if I ever get decent weather on a weekend again, I want to at least do a touch up on her paint. Does anyone have a clear pic of the white lines on the chain guard and carrier of a '62 RM? I'm pretty good with a paintbrush and I think I could do some of it anyway.
Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 19, 2017)

Chain ring is from a ladies' Monark, seat is early '70s.


----------

